# Psychotropin



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Anyone heard or tried that?
Psychotropin from Ergopharm....

I just received it, but i don't know if i can take it along with my benzo (lectopam), anyone can answer me on that?

It seems very good, it contains phenibut, l-theanine, rhodiola rosea, acetyl l-carnitine and a few other ones...



> Phenibut - The chief ingredient of Psychotropin is a derivative of the brain neurotransmitter amino acid gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA). This amino acid derivative is 3-phenyl GABA, known as the remarkable compound phenibut with very unique subjective effects. Phenibut gives a calming effect, however this effect is not associated with any sedation. Quite the contrary, phenibut seems to enhance concentration and awareness and it boosts clarity of thinking.
> 
> Acetyl L-Carnitine (ALCAR) - ALCAR supplementation demonstrates neuronal structural changes in the brain and plays a role in reducing stress and depression.
> 
> ...


http://www.ergopharm.net/products_psycho_article.php
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ergo/ps.html


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

The list of ingredients is really interesting. It seems to be heavily targeted at increasing Acetylcholine. I ordered a bottle to try.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, but not only increasing acetylcholine , but also increasing its availability...

plus giving focus/concentration, reducing anxiety..

I emailed the guys at Ergopharm, they answered to my mail in a matter of minutes!!!
He said he do not recommend me to take it while taking my benzo (bromazepam).

And he will do some research as to how much time i should stop my benzo before taking it, and answer me back .


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow, I like this sort of service. Can you ask the guy how long you have to take this product before it really kicks in?


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

i suppose it is a matter of 2 to 4 weeks for full effects, according to the ingredients...

but there should be some good effects right at the beginning, with ingredients like l-theanine, acetyl l-carnitine, choline and phenibut


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Re: AChE inhibitors, just FYI:

"Caution should be used in prescribing these agents for patients with preexisting conditions that may be exacerbated by cholinergic effects. Some acetylcholinesterase inhibitors may cause bradycardia in patients with sick sinus syndrome or supraventricular conduction disorders. Increased incidences of peptic ulcer disease, bladder outflow obstruction, bronchospasm, and seizure activity are possible but have not been reported. A depolarizing neuromuscular blocker (ie, succinylcholine chloride [Anectine, Quelicin]) should be used with caution during anesthesia."

from - http://www.postgradmed.com/issues/1999/ ... hadlen.htm


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Got this in the mail today. First dose made me drowsy for an hour.. I attribute this to the phenibut. I think I became a little more relaxed but I dunno because I've been in my home so far today. Tonight when I go out i'll take some in my pocket. :banana 

Will continue to update. Will use this along Paxil for a month. If no progress, will consider Paxil + Ativan or else Gabapentin.


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

I actually ordered a bottle of psychotropin a couple weeks ago. I have used it probably 4 times since. Its alright. Decent relaxation, more focused. Seems to be good for drinking with. Its not gonna kill all anxiety though. Theres another product that I like better that is similar, its called Relax-All. Heres a link to it http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1567
It provides better anxiety reduction for me.


----------

